# $99 Rumored Kindle Fire?



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/why-rumored-99-amazon-kindle-fire-makes-sense-142700488.html

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## SelfPublishingLaunchpad (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it's totally possible, especially with the new ability to make in-app purchases through Amazon, and the upcoming "Amazon coins" feature in May (a digital currency that can be used to buy apps and such). They're looking at getting as much widespread adoption as possible and a $99 kindle fire would be a good way to do that. It's kind of like how cheap printers are in order to get you to buy the higher priced ink. I think Amazon is going for a similar strategy.


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

I LOVE my Kindle Fire, if they start selling Kindle Fire HD for $99, I am not waiting to get it till next year.  

BUT I also miss my Kindle Paperwhite for READING and I am getting a brand new one from Amazon, within the next couple of months.  I liked the built-in light A LOT and I LOVED it being light weight, easy to handle in bed.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

This would be huge for Amazon and their Fire.

But, I'm really not looking forward to "coins."


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

kindlefirenewbie2013 said:


> I LOVE my Kindle Fire, if they start selling Kindle Fire HD for $99, I am not waiting to get it till next year.
> 
> BUT I also miss my Kindle Paperwhite for READING and I am getting a brand new one from Amazon, within the next couple of months. I liked the built-in light A LOT and I LOVED it being light weight, easy to handle in bed.


How is the Paperwhite different for the reading experience? I've wondered about that. I love my KF HD, so I'm not sure the benefit of a Paperwhite.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi!  It looks like the main differences are the PW has more battery life, it is easy to read on it outside and it weighs 6.1 oz less.  The Fire hd weighs 13.9 oz and the PW weighs 7.8 oz with 3G without 3G it is 7.5 oz. 
That is almost half the weight of the fire.  
Other comparisons are the PW screen is 6" and the KFHD is 7".  Other difference is the PW will hold 1100 books where the KFHD will hold about 8000 if you don't store music and videos on it.  That is with the 16GB storage on the KFHD.
I hope this answers your question.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Yes, thanks.


----------

